# whats the best cage to get for 2 gerbils



## Michelle1986 (May 28, 2014)

I am thinking of getting 2 gerbils next week from pets at home and I was wondering what is the best cage to get for two gerbils a Gerbilarium or a Gabry 50 Gerbilarium. Also I was wondering what is the best bedding for them to dig and create tunnels with. Any suggestions


----------



## ClaireyFairy (Jan 30, 2014)

For 2 gerbils you'd need a minimum of a 3ft tank.
I'm not a fan of gerbilariums as I don't think the tank part is ever deep enough.

A plain glass tank/old fish tank with a mesh lid is perfect.


----------



## emma20 (Feb 7, 2012)

Never had a gerbil so I can only repeat what others have said on here:
I think they use shavings mixed with hay for the substrate 

Is there anywhere else you could get your gerbils from? Pets at home animals don't have the best of health

The gerbilariums are a similar size, the gabry looks better made but the regular has an extra ledge, I think personally I'd go for the regular one for the extra ledge


----------



## davidc (Dec 15, 2010)

As well as pets at home not being great with animals, they often mis-sex animals. They are notorius for it. I'd go with a tank personally, gerbilariums as someone else mentioned don't have a lot of digging space. I've got a 4 foot long tank and my gerbil prefers it over his old gerbilarium. Pets at home gerbilariums especially, have ladders attached to the floors that just get in the way of digging. In a big tank, gerbils will dig bigger and better tunnels which are good to see.


----------



## Guest (May 28, 2014)

davidc said:


> As well as pets at home not being great with animals, they often mis-sex animals. They are notorius for it. I'd go with a tank personally, gerbilariums as someone else mentioned don't have a lot of digging space. I've got a 4 foot long tank and my gerbil prefers it over his old gerbilarium. Pets at home gerbilariums especially, have ladders attached to the floors that just get in the way of digging. In a big tank, gerbils will dig bigger and better tunnels which are good to see.


Look at how much happier Spice is in his tank. Also a word of advise, you've heard of puppy farms, well the rodents in pets at home are from rodent farms/mills. I agree a tank is best. Gerbils love to dig.


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

My gerbils are in a gerbilarium and they love it, they have this one:

Hamster Cages: great selection at zooplus: Small Pet Cage Falco

It is HUGE and my gerbils are very happy in there, they do a lot of digging and there is room for toys etc.


----------



## Michelle1986 (May 28, 2014)

How much are aquiriums to buy? Also I would like to add loads off stuff for my gerbils to play with and how would I hang them in an aquirium if I gt a hamster cage to put on top off aquirium to make my own gerbilium wud that b better I dnt wana spend more than £50 on a cage is pets at home good to get cages from. Also ther is a pet shop by mine that breeds gerbils from a breeding pair. Would it b better getting gerbils from ther or pets at hom:confused5:e


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Michelle1986 said:


> How much are aquiriums to buy? Also I would like to add loads off stuff for my gerbils to play with and how would I hang them in an aquirium if I gt a hamster cage to put on top off aquirium to make my own gerbilium wud that b better I dnt wana spend more than £50 on a cage is pets at home good to get cages from. Also ther is a pet shop by mine that breeds gerbils from a breeding pair. Would it b better getting gerbils from ther or pets at hom:confused5:e


Don't know about aquariums etc, but re where to get the gerbils from, I would visit the pet shop that breeds gerbils, have a look around, see what you think, do the same with Pets at Home and make up your own mind.

There is a shop near here, they breed all their own animals to sell and I went to have a look when I was thinking about getting gerbils, I was disgusted with the place. Went to my local Pets at Home and I was very impressed but they did not have any gerbils at the time. However a friend of the family's daughter had had enough of her gerbils so I got them, they came from Pets at Home. They are very healthy and very happy.


----------

